# Bloated Cria?!



## GCKRanch (May 27, 2014)

*groan* I've been bottle feeding this baby alpaca, Darwin for two weeks now. He was doing pretty good up until an hour ago. I had just taken him outside (on the weekends he doesn't get to go out with his herd since I don't live on property)and when I brought him back in he laid down and I could hear a bubbling noise from his stomach. He burped twice and has been slightly more vocal than usual. He's grinding his teeth too, but he's been doing that since day one. I gave him 2 ccs of warm water with a little baking soda mixed in, and I don't think there's been a change. I'm wondering if maybe he ate something outside that didn't agree with him? He's nibbling on grass and plants outside, but certainly not eating massive quantities of it. I've also had some Orchard grass available for him (just a little), but he doesn't seem too interested in that. He does have this weird obsession with chewing on plastic. Any kind of bag or wrapper, he's chewing on it. I've Darwin-proofed my living room, and I don't think he's eaten any plastic that could cause this. His stomach feels almost like it's full of air, but for all I know it could always feel like that (I try to avoid unnecessary touching after hearing about berserk male syndrome). He's cushing right now, being pretty quiet. I'm torn on if I should give him a little pepto, or karo syrup, or an enema, or what. I have no idea what I'm doing and I'm unfortunately the most qualified for the job. He's still peeing and is very interested in eating, but has been constipated for about a day. I'll probably call the vet tomorrow if things don't improve today. I did see another post with something to do with mineral oil. Do I feed it to him? or put that in the enema thing? Help?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure is cute. I would give him an enema.


----------



## GCKRanch (May 27, 2014)

for the enema, just warm water?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I do warm soapy water.


----------

